# clown loach



## jewdrops64 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi my poor clown loach is very sick with white spot. I am using protozin and aquarium salt and have increased the temp to 83 is there anything else I can do and do you think he will survive?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Starters you did post in the wrong section. I believe clown loaches need a temp of 90 in order to get rid of ick which is what im guessing you have. the problem is increasing the temp that high will kill everything else in the water.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

take the temp to 86...do 30% water change every other day.maintain treatment.
and pray...


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with lohachata, take the temperature up to around 85 and hope for the best  It will take time.

Nat


----------



## jewdrops64 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi guys thanks but sadly he didnt make it I lost a sword tail two torpedo barbs and a guppy too.


----------

